# What size/brand tires are you running on your 16" wheels?



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

A buddy of mine has found a nice set of used Cragar SS in 16" that came off a Chevelle. My 15" Cragars are looking a little old, and I wouldn't mind a little less section width in the tire as well to improve handling.
For those running 16" wheels on their GTOs, what size and brand of tires are you running? I have 16's on my '74 Corvette and I know that the tire choices are much more limited than for 15" or 17", so I may have to pass on these wheels, but I thought I'd do a little research first.
Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

What year is your car? On my 66' the rears measure 26.5 high with 245 60 15's and a 3.5 backspace and on the front i had to drop down to 235's (25.5" high) as on turn the 245's rubbed the front of the fender slightly. You can use this to figure out whats available and what will work....

Tire Size Calculator - tire & wheel plus sizing

heres how the car stands with them on had to put air bags in the rear springs to stiffen the ride up a bit and keep drivers side from rubbing on speed bumps.










1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the details, Brian! I should have mentioned that my car is a '68.

I'm looking for a wider tire for the rear than a 245, if I can find it, but with my Corvette the biggest I could find with a decent aspect ratio (to get the right sidewall and tire height) was a 255 in a drag radial.

Hard to find what tires come in what sizes....what brand are you running?

Thanks again,
Jeff


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

mine are dunlops but with the 15's they have a much broader selection like you said, the 16 is hard to find tires for. the 68' round wheel wells should hold a much wider tire than my flat tops. Try tire rack and other online sources they will have the best selection and will ship to a shop of your choice for mount and balance.


----------

